# Are you Bored?



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

cause i am XD
hai!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

hai baybe. ;3 wanna chat


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

Boredom's the *only reason I'm hear...



*citation needed...


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

I am having a great time! You should totally be here we would have a blast.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> hai baybe. ;3 wanna chat


 

depends on your definition of chat. and dont call me baybe


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Wanna yiff?


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I am having a great time! You should totally be here we would have a blast.


 
what are you doing?


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wanna yiff?


 
HAHAHAHA no.
i'm no yiffy whore so if thats what you're here looking for get lost


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> depends on your definition of chat. and dont call me baybe


D: Ouch, burn.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

How you doing? :3


:V


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wanna yiff?


You would ask her for yiff you damned perv!

Also in before lock.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> D: Ouch, burn.


 
sry but im not a huge fan of being called pet names by people i dont know


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> sry but im not a huge fan of being called pet names by people i dont know


Your sig says "if you're a furry and you know it clap your paws".

Well I am a furry and I know for a fact that I am one, however I do not possess paws, as I am a human being.

How do you propose I get around this error in anatomy?


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How you doing? :3
> 
> 
> :V


 
i'm good i guess, pretty bored. sitting here drawing the backside of my fur for my ref sheet. no one to talk to.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your sig says "if you're a furry and you know it clap your paws".
> 
> Well I am a furry and I know for a fact that I am one, however I do not possess paws, as I am a human being.
> 
> How do you propose I get around this error in anatomy?


 
paw gloves?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> i'm good i guess, pretty bored. sitting here drawing the backside of my fur for my ref sheet. no one to talk to.


Come here often?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You would ask her for yiff you damned perv!



Oh you know me, I'm such a playah when it comes to females. No woman can resist my completely masculine, in-no-way-attracted-to-dudes magnetism.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Come here often?


 
i used to, but then i didnt get on here for a long time. now im back ^_^


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh you know me, I'm such a playah when it comes to females. No woman can resist my completely masculine,* in-no-way-attracted-to-dudes* magnetism.


I call *total* bullshit...


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh you know me, I'm such a playah when it comes to females. No woman can resist my completely masculine, in-no-way-attracted-to-dudes magnetism.


 
actually i prefer bisexual guys. and i dont know you.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Wanna go to a furry rave with me?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I call *total* bullshit...


He went to a pride-party, so it's obvious.


Loralillie_Rowle said:


> i used to, but then i didnt get on here for a long time. now im back ^_^


Here's a good art tip, try drawing it upside down, takes longer but you'll thank me.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Wanna go to a furry rave with me?


 
say wha??


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> paw gloves?


Hmmm... let me ponder that....

Yes... yes I can see that solution putting an end to our quandary!

However, I do not possess these devices you refer to as "paw gloves". Where may someone such as myself locate and obtain a pair of these hand-warming cloth devices that are in the shape of a fox's paws?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> actually i prefer bisexual guys. and i dont know you.


The funny thing is women like bisexual guys, but guys like bisexual girls.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He went to a pride-party, so it's obvious.
> 
> Here's a good art tip, try drawing it upside down, takes longer but you'll thank me.


 
whys that?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> say wha??


I'll bring the glowsticks, you bring the LSD... erm I mean candy.  Yay, candyravers.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hmmm... let me ponder that....
> 
> Yes... yes I can see that solution putting an end to our quandary!
> 
> However, I do not possess these devices you refer to as "paw gloves". Where may someone such as myself locate and obtain a pair of these hand-warming cloth devices that are in the shape of a fox's paws?


 
ther inteweb? 0_o


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'll bring the glowsticks, you bring the LSD... erm I mean candy.  Yay, candyravers.


 
lol. totally


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> whys that?


To long to explain, but it improves your drawing ability.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He went to a pride-party, so it's obvious



You must be thinking of someone else, I didn't go. :3 But I agree, it's still pretty obvious. :3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> lol. totally


 Yaaaah. I'll pick ya up in an hour.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> ther inteweb? 0_o


Ahhh yes! It makes sense now! The vast, connected web of computing machines that we are currently communicating on! These "paw gloves" must be located from a vendor on this information highway somewhere!

Thank you! Now would you like to partake in furry mating rituals with me?


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> To long to explain, but it improves your drawing ability.


 
okie ^_^


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Yaaaah. I'll pick ya up in an hour.


 
okie i'll get my cargo pants and my black tank top


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ahhh yes! It makes sense now! The vast, connected web of computing machines that we are currently communicating on! These "paw gloves" must be located from a vendor on this information highway somewhere!
> 
> Thank you! Now would you like to partake in furry mating rituals with me?


 
go fall in a hole


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> okie i'll get my cargo pants and my black tank top


Hells ya  Lemme spray myself with AXE first.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> go fall in a hole


Can I fall in your hole?

Also I heard taren fox is a rapist and spikes people's drinks at raves. He did it to me once... I woke up with semen in my hair.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can I fall in your hole?
> 
> Also I heard taren fox is a rapist and spikes people's drinks at raves. He did it to me once... I woke up with semen in my hair.



I'm resisting the urge to sig that, you know.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can I fall in your hole?
> 
> Also I heard taren fox is a rapist and spikes people's drinks at raves. He did it to me once... I woke up with semen in my hair.


 
im pretty sure my hole's too tight for u to fall into. unlike the whores you're used to


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Hells ya  Lemme spray myself with AXE first.


 
lol. what kind of axe?


----------



## Luca (May 1, 2010)

I'm extreamly bored. Why else would I be on a forum at 2:30 am?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I woke up with semen in my hair.


Scotty stop using heckler's account :V


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Luca said:


> I'm extreamly bored. Why else would I be on a forum at 2:30 am?


 
u could be like these asswipes who are just looking for someone to fuck >_>


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> what are you doing?


Well right now I am cleaning a gun, I find it entertaining but you probably would not be too thrilled. 

What I usually do when I am with friends is go on hikes on private property or wander around town and do the first things that come to our minds. The time doesn't matter, we have gone out at midnight before. And really late night stuff like that is much more fun. 

The key to killing boredom, I found, is spontaneity. If something comes to your mind _just do it_ if it isn't going to negatively affect you and you are golden.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> u could be like these asswipes who are just looking for someone to fuck >_>


Heckler is just extremely sacrastic.

I'm the guy who just pointlessly makes comments anywhere and everywhere.

Scotty is the guy who shoots rainbows out of his ass.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> im pretty sure my hole's too tight for u to fall into. unlike the whores you're used to


Tight? Awesome I like a tig-

Ok, fuck this, this is getting creepy.

Done.

On a serious note... you realize we're just bullshitting and not creepy rapists right? Except for taren fox.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Well right now I am cleaning a gun, I find it entertaining but you probably would not be too thrilled.
> 
> What I usually do when I am with friends is go on hikes on private property or wander around town and do the first things that come to our minds. The time doesn't matter, we have gone out at midnight before. And really late night stuff like that is much more fun.
> 
> The key to killing boredom, I found, is spontaneity. If something comes to your mind _just do it_ if it isn't going to negatively affect you and you are golden.


 
Heh. Believe me, if I could be out wandering around right now I totally would be. However Iâ€™m still living with parents, and I cant just disappear at 1:30 am without getting in huge trouble >_>


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

I lol'd at your antics. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> u could be like these asswipes who are just looking for someone to fuck >_>



Anyone up for an orgy? H&K?


----------



## Luca (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> u could be like these asswipes who are just looking for someone to fuck >_>



Hey girl. Come here often?


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Tight? Awesome I like a tig-
> 
> Ok, fuck this, this is getting creepy.
> 
> ...


 
yes. 
u realize how annoying it is right?
i didnt come here to get harrassed


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Anyone up for an orgy? H&K?


No. No buttsex orgies.

Let's just have a casual conversation for once.

For example, Iced tea. Delicious.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Luca said:


> Hey girl. Come here often?


 
haha


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. No buttsex orgies.
> 
> Let's just have a casual conversation for once.
> 
> For example, Iced tea. Delicious.


 
absolutely XD


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

I love how she's getting mad at half of us for flirting but going along with the other half. Bipolar much? :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> lol. what kind of axe?


Axe Pulse. ;3



Heckler & Koch said:


> Can I fall in your hole?
> Also I heard taren fox is a rapist and spikes people's drinks at raves.  He did it to me once... I woke up with semen in my hair.


I told you, that was from my Oozinator ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdAIt4MgnHc ).


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I lol'd at your antics. :V


Grabbin lulz


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. No buttsex orgies.
> 
> Let's just have a casual conversation for once.
> 
> For example, Iced tea. Delicious.



Iced Tea is for whores!!!


...Iced Tea is fucking delicious.


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. No buttsex orgies.
> 
> Let's just have a casual conversation for once.
> 
> For example, Iced tea. Delicious.



I enjoy iced tea a good bit. 
YIFFPLZ


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. No buttsex orgies.
> 
> Let's just have a casual conversation for once.
> 
> For example, Iced tea. Delicious.



B- but I like buttsecks orgies...


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how she's getting mad at half of us for flirting but going along with the other half. Bipolar much? :V


 
actually i am bipolar, thanks 
flirting i dont mind. 
blatantly asking me to yiff? no.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> B- but I like buttsecks orgies...


We know... We know. ;B


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> actually i am bipolar, thanks
> flirting i dont mind.
> blatantly asking me to yiff? no.


asl? :V


Bando37 said:


> I enjoy iced tea a good bit.


Shut up and give me my goddamn tea!


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Axe Pulse. ;3
> 
> 
> I told you, that was from my Oozinator ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdAIt4MgnHc ).


 
idr what that one smells like.
i prefer kilo or essence


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> B- but I like buttsecks orgies...



Too bad. Go jack off to dog penises or whatever it is you do.



Loralillie_Rowle said:


> actually i am bipolar, thanks
> flirting i dont mind.
> blatantly asking me to yiff? no.


Ok then.

Hey sexah thing, what you doin' tonight?


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> asl? :V
> 
> Shut up and give me my goddamn tea!


 
about to be 18,f, south texas


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Too bad. Go jack off to dog penises or whatever it is you do.
> 
> 
> Ok then.
> ...


 
lol. whole lotta nothin


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> asl? :V
> 
> Shut up and give me my goddamn tea!



NO U. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> idr what that one smells like.
> i prefer kilo or essence


I can make arrangements. (;


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> Heh. Believe me, if I could be out wandering around right now I totally would be. However Iâ€™m still living with parents, and I cant just disappear at 1:30 am without getting in huge trouble >_>


Oh yeah that kinda messes up that plan. Never was a problem for me but everyone is in a different situation I guess. 

Do you have any hobbies, interests that take up time? I mean I like everything from growing bismuth crystals to growing plants to (trying to) making chemicals: I am always entertaining myself with something because I just do things that interest me even if they are not very practical. You should just find something you like and do it. Don't think about it, because if you think about _why_ you are doing something you won't do it. 

Hobbies are great for boredom too!


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> lol. whole lotta nothin


Same, same. I have a feelin' we're gunna become good friends... with benefits.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> actually i am bipolar, thanks
> flirting i dont mind.
> blatantly asking me to yiff? no.



Wanna yiff?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wanna yiff?


Who DON'T you ask that to? I'm curious.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Who DON'T you ask that to? I'm curious.



You. Yiff. Now.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I can make arrangements. (;


 
lol XD like what


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wanna yiff?


Silly Alien, men are for you :V


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Oh yeah that kinda messes up that plan. Never was a problem for me but everyone is in a different situation I guess.
> 
> Do you have any hobbies, interests that take up time? I mean I like everything from growing bismuth crystals to growing plants to (trying to) making chemicals: I am always entertaining myself with something because I just do things that interest me even if they are not very practical. You should just find something you like and do it. Don't think about it, because if you think about _why_ you are doing something you won't do it.
> 
> Hobbies are great for boredom too!


 
well im working on my refsheet atm. but i was lonely


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You. Yiff. Now.


But I dun.... D:


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> well im working on my refsheet atm. but i was lonely


I'm lonely too... maybe you and I can keep each other... "company"...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> lol XD like what


:: omnomnoms on some raver candy ::

::gives you a Â©Ring Pop::


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> well im working on my refsheet atm. but i was lonely


Well that is just a matter of having a wide enough circle of friends so that at any one time some will be open to hang with you. Can't really help there


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm lonely too... maybe you and I can keep each other... "company"...



He's so ronery, give him a little company to cheer him up. Always bawwwws about being so ronery to us. :V


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Same, same. I have a feelin' we're gunna become good friends... with benefits.


 


I donâ€™t do friends with benefits anymore  I always got attached and ended up broken hearted


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Well that is just a matter of having a wide enough circle of friends so that at any one time some will be open to hang with you. Can't really help there


 
yea :[
i'm supposed to go to a party tmrw night. so yay


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> I donâ€™t do friends with benefits anymore  I always got attached and ended up broken hearted


Well I won't leave you out to be broken hearted like those man-sluts! I'm a good man, in more than one way, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> :: omnomnoms on some raver candy ::
> 
> ::gives you a Â©Ring Pop::


 
woot!
i havent had a ring pop in forever


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> I donâ€™t do friends with benefits anymore  I always got attached and ended up broken hearted


Watch out for H&K. He has pelt lice and beagle ticks. D:


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I won't leave you out to be broken hearted like those man-sluts! I'm a good man, in more than one way, if ya know what I mean.


 
and im going to believe you right? cause i've known you for all of like 20 minutes. 
i cant even trust people ive known for years


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> and im going to believe you right? cause i've known you for all of like 20 minutes.
> i cant even trust people ive known for years


Well I am a very trustworthy person. As you will soon find out.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I am a very trustworthy person. As you will soon find out.


Dude, tell her about the beagle ticks and pelt lice! D:


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

When I'm bored i kick kittens.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I am a very trustworthy person. As you will soon find out.


 and just how am i finding this out?


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I am a very trustworthy person. As you will soon find out.



HK is legit like this guy.

http://www.fugly.com/media/IMAGES/Funny/free_candy_van.jpg


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Dude, tell her about the beagle ticks and pelt lice! D:


That's a lie, you're just mad because I exposed you for being a rapist who jizzes in people's hair.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> and just how am i finding this out?


By talking to me duh.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> HK is legit like this guy.
> 
> http://www.fugly.com/media/IMAGES/Funny/free_candy_van.jpg


But... He's no match for THE KING.


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> yea :[
> i'm supposed to go to a party tmrw night. so yay


I have never really been a fan of parties myself, I prefer hanging out with one or two friends all day. But that is just me. I am sure you will have fun their. 

Don't any of irl friends have chat clients? I mean talking to some stranger on the internet may or may not tickle your fancy, but I have always found it entertaining to talk to my friends online. Games help with that, too, but you may not care for those.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> By talking to me duh.


 
that doesnt mean im gonna trust you


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I have never really been a fan of parties myself, I prefer hanging out with one or two friends all day. But that is just me. I am sure you will have fun their.
> 
> Don't any of irl friends have chat clients? I mean talking to some stranger on the internet may or may not tickle your fancy, but I have always found it entertaining to talk to my friends online. Games help with that, too, but you may not care for those.


I also hate parties. Highfive party hating bro.


Loralillie_Rowle said:


> that doesnt mean im gonna trust  you


Well how do you trust people?


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> But... He's no match for THE KING.



Bad. No more ytp for you. >:[


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also hate parties. Highfive party hating bro.



*brofist* I also hate parties. Hanging out with a few friends is much better.


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I have never really been a fan of parties myself, I prefer hanging out with one or two friends all day. But that is just me. I am sure you will have fun their.
> 
> Don't any of irl friends have chat clients? I mean talking to some stranger on the internet may or may not tickle your fancy, but I have always found it entertaining to talk to my friends online. Games help with that, too, but you may not care for those.


 
Well its not like a PARTY party. Getting a group of friends together for a good time because quite a few of us have been recently dumped and need cheering up. 
None of my friends are online atm. Its almost 2 AM. Most of them are asleep or too out of it to work a computer XD otherwise I wouldnâ€™t resort to putting up with these guys >_>


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

I say we play strip poker...w8 nvm bad idea, I repeat thats a very, very bad idea D:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Is it just me, or are there a lot more straight guys in this thread than usual? :3


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also hate parties. Highfive party hating bro.
> 
> Well how do you trust people?


 
actually knowing you would help.
i dont trust most people online


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I say we play strip poker...w8 nvm bad idea, I repeat thats a very, very bad idea D:


chatroullete? :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> chatroullete? :V


 what's that?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Is it just me, or are there a lot more straight guys in this thread than usual? :3


Hide your erection. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Is it just me, or are there a lot more straight guys in this thread than usual? :3


4/10 of furries are straight, we just don't have straight pride or straight parades... we'll get the idea cause I'm running out of jokes.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Is it just me, or are there a lot more straight guys in this thread than usual? :3


Good.


Loralillie_Rowle said:


> actually knowing you would help.
> i dont trust most people online


Either do I...

Touche...


----------



## Melo (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Is it just me, or are there a lot more straight guys in this thread than usual? :3



Fuzzy Alien has like 90% of the user sexual orientation figure out.


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> chatroullete? :V



Ohbby


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 4/10 of furries are straight, we just don't have *straight pride* or *straight parades*... we'll get the idea cause I'm running out of jokes.



Then how do you explain The Drunken Ace? :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Fuzzy Alien has like 90% of the user sexual orientation figure out.



Keepin' tabs, bro. ;3


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good.
> 
> Either do I...
> 
> Touche...


 
oui


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Then how do you explain The Drunken Ace? :3


Friends don't let friends drink and shitpost.


Midnight Panics said:


> Fuzzy Alien has like 90% of the user sexual orientation figure out.


He's very lonely.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> oui


what


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Fuzzy Alien has like 90% of the user sexual orientation figure out.


You're asking too much. :x



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Then how do you explain The Drunken Ace?  :3


xD I LOL'd.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

I think everyone needs to take Herpex

[yt]wrVqD67zils[/yt]


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (May 1, 2010)

i think i'll venture to where i can have a real conversation with someone about art. wish i could say it was nice talking to you, but i'd be lying.


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> i think i'll venture to where i can have a real conversation with someone about art. wish i could say it was nice talking to you, but i'd be lying.


I'm big into photography and filmmaking, if you are into those sorts of things.


----------



## Melo (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Keepin' tabs, bro. ;3



6 inches here, pumpkin.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> 6 inches here, pumpkin.


O.O WUT


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> 6 inches here, pumpkin.



Hey now, I wasn't asking...


*writes this down*


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> i think i'll venture to where i can have a real conversation with someone about art. wish i could say it was nice talking to you, but i'd be lying.


I lol'd.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hey now, I wasn't asking...
> 
> 
> *writes this down*


How many people from FAF do you have on the list?


...am I on this list? D:


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hey now, I wasn't asking...
> 
> 
> *writes this down*


You don't know anything about me. HA!


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I think everyone needs to take Herpex
> 
> [yt]wrVqD67zils[/yt]



Herpes? Psh, my mind AIDS that I'm giving you in this video pwns that in the ass all day.

[yt]DnSKOQEkYWM[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2010)

I'm never bored outside of class. There are just too many things to do nowadays.

Oh, you guys already derailed the thread... without me. :[


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How many people from FAF do you have on the list?
> 
> 
> ...am I on this list? D:



Not many... H&K, you, now Midnight... just the ones I strongly intend on giving surprise buttsex to.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Wait, what the hell is this list for? Buttsexs?


DOES NOT WANT


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Not many... H&K, you, now Midnight... just the ones I strongly intend on giving surprise buttsex to.



Pfft. Empty words. We all know that you'd rather be on the receiving end.


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wait, what the hell is this list for? Buttsexs?
> 
> 
> DOES NOT WANT



^

I used up all my likes already :V


----------



## Melo (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Not many... H&K, you, now Midnight... just the ones I strongly intend on giving surprise buttsex to.



If you're going to make it surprise, don't count on me wearing my Ratchet boxers.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Not many... H&K, you, now Midnight... just the ones I strongly intend on giving surprise buttsex to.


Why would you wanna rape me if I'm straight and not very attractive?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Pfft. Empty words. We all know that you'd rather be on the receiving end.



Oh... yeah... dammit, you ruined my plan. *ragequits like OP*


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh... yeah... dammit, you ruined my plan. *ragequits like OP*


Don't ragequit I want an answer damnit!


----------



## Melo (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you wanna rape me if I'm straight and not very attractive?



Foxes have no choice.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't know anything about me. HA!


WAY UNDER 9000.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> If you're going to make it surprise, don't count on me wearing my Ratchet boxers.


o murrr


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh... yeah... dammit, you ruined my plan. *ragequits like OP*





We did. We kill ManBea-Fuzzy Alien.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Herpes? Psh, my mind AIDS that I'm giving you in this video pwns that in the ass all day.
> 
> [yt]DnSKOQEkYWM[/yt]


 I seen this before


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> If you're going to make it surprise, don't count on me wearing my Ratchet boxers.



Holy shit, do you really? I may have use for you yet. *rubs hands together*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you wanna rape me if I'm straight and not very attractive?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7NitmzzZX8


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Holy shit, do you really? I may have use for you yet. *rubs hands together*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7NitmzzZX8


Yes but you do not know what I look like. You say that until you see me.


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I seen this before



>.>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aptKlOBgdI&feature=related


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but you do not know what I look like. You say that until you see me.



I've seen him. He's not kidding. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Holy shit, do you really? I may have use for you yet. *rubs hands together*


O LAWD, we got a furry on our hands! D:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

I totally can't get over that Midnight's got some shmexy murry purry yifftastic Ratchet boxers... I must see this... but how?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> >.>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aptKlOBgdI&feature=related


 
o.o;

this is way better than that 

[yt]OB4sK7U1e5M[/yt]


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I totally can't get over that Midnight's got some shmexy murry purry yifftastic Ratchet boxers... I must see this... but how?


He doesn't actually have them. Calm down you horny bastard.


----------



## Melo (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Holy shit, do you really? I may have use for you yet. *rubs hands together*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7NitmzzZX8



http://i44.tinypic.com/el89vm.png

Keep them inside my Ratchet lunch box.

Right on top of my Ratchet backpack.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I totally can't get over that Midnight's got some shmexy murry purry yifftastic Ratchet boxers... I must see this... but how?


Raep time? D:


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/el89vm.png
> 
> Keep them inside my Ratchet lunch box.
> 
> Right on top of my Ratchet backpack.


I know what Fuzzy is going to slap his salami to tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He doesn't actually have them. Calm down you horny bastard.



I know Midnight from elsewhere, he is an even bigger Ratchetfag than I am. Scary, huh?


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> o.o;
> 
> this is way better than that
> 
> [yt]OB4sK7U1e5M[/yt]



Lol, i've seen that like 5 times


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I know Midnight from elsewhere, he is an even bigger Ratchetfag than I am. Scary, huh?


Not really.

However if he was a bigger stereotypical furry than you... D=


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Good going H&K, you scared off the OP. D:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/el89vm.png
> 
> Keep them inside my Ratchet lunch box.
> 
> Right on top of my Ratchet backpack.



But... why are they in your lunch box and not in the photo where I can see them? :[


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Good going H&K, you scared off the OP. D:


You scared her off by being creepy.

Also axe is disgusting and you should feel bad.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol, i've seen that like 5 times


 damn lol xD


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You scared her off by being creepy.
> 
> Also axe is disgusting and you should feel bad.


It makes chicks go murr.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It makes chicks go murr.


Too bad it smells like shit.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Too bad it smells like shit.


Again -- It makes chicks go murr. That's all that matters.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Again -- It makes chicks go murr. That's all that matters.


Not to me. I like not smelling like shit. I can live without getting laid, or I can go insane from smelling like shit.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Again -- It makes chicks go murr. That's all that matters.



No it doesn't. It makes the babes look at you for smelling like a 10 year old.


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> damn lol xD





[yt]Mvx6fWJhoeQ[/yt]


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not to me. I like not smelling like shit. I can live without getting laid, or I can go insane from smelling like shit.


Don't complain about not getting any snatch then.


----------



## Melo (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> But... why are they in your lunch box and not in the photo where I can see them? :[



Because I hate firing up my netbook.

http://i40.tinypic.com/an0h7c.jpg

they say "going commando" across the butt btw :3


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No it doesn't. It makes the babes look at you for smelling like a 10 year old.



Pretty much this. All the jocks at my school reek of the shit, it smells god awful.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Don't complain about not getting any snatch then.


Not until you stop making bad YTP jokes. >=[


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not until you stop making bad YTP jokes. >=[



:3

I make good ones.


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It makes chicks go murr.



Ha, no. Everyone hates Axe, guys and girls alike. Use Old Spice.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Because I hate firing up my netbook.
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/an0h7c.jpg
> 
> they say "going commando" across the butt btw :3


inb4POSTPICSWEARINGTHEM D:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Ha, no. Everyone hates Axe, guys and girls alike. Use Old Spice.



You sir, know how to smell like a man.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> [yt]Mvx6fWJhoeQ[/yt]


 
Lol you and your crazy ytp xP


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Because I hate firing up my netbook.
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/an0h7c.jpg
> 
> they say "going commando" across the butt btw :3



How ironic. :3

And dude, that's awesome... do want!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

I find that shit hard to watch.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Ha, no. Everyone hates Axe, guys and girls alike. Use Old Spice.


Perfect for attracting 60 year old women.


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol you and your crazy ytp xP



:awesomeface:


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Perfect for attracting 60 year old women.


Or attracting women and not smelling like a used douche.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Attaching your local girl scouts. Seriously. Gross.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or attracting women and not smelling like a used douche.


You apparently have knowlage about attracting men (or at least Scotty), so...

I'll leave that up to you, I'll take care of the ladies. ;3


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You apparently have knowlage about attracting men (or at least Scotty), so...
> 
> I'll leave that up to you, I'll take care of the ladies. ;3



The first sentence is actually a valid point. The rest is bullshit.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You apparently have knowlage about attracting men (or at least Scotty), so...
> 
> I'll leave that up to you, I'll take care of the ladies. ;3


But scotty is a man and we all know that is who you are tending to.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> The first sentence is actually a valid point. The rest is bullshit.


You'd be surprised. ;3


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

So how long until this thread is locked?


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So how long until this thread is locked?


The time it takes for a mod to happen across it, I should think.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> The time it takes for a mod to happen across it, I should think.


I see.

Sooooo..... how was everyone's day?


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I see.
> 
> Sooooo..... how was everyone's day?



Too short and too long. Yours?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

I still want to know what H&K did with the OP.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Too short and too long. Yours?


That's what *she* said. ;3


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I see.
> 
> Sooooo..... how was everyone's day?



Pretty good. I ate chicken and hung out with friends, mission accomplished.

Oh and played FFXIII <3 <3


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Too short and too long. Yours?


It was alright. I was chopping trees and dragging them into the woods to throw onto a brush pile all morning, then I sat on my ass and did nothing for the rest of the day.


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sooooo..... how was everyone's day?



I've had a great day! I just got my first handgun today and I get to test it out tomorrow, along with a lot of other shooting. Pretty stoked for that actually.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Pretty good. I ate chicken and hung out with friends, mission accomplished.


I'm so hungry I could eat an Octorok! D:


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I've had a great day! I just got my first handgun today and I get to test it out tomorrow, along with a lot of other shooting. Pretty stoked for that actually.



Very sweet. Make & model?


----------



## Melo (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I see.
> 
> Sooooo..... how was everyone's day?



Not bad. Got to lay in the sun for the first time this year. I like being tan.

I'm a little red on the shoulder, so a little miffed about that.

Took some pictures before the farmers starting tearing up the fields.


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Very sweet. Make & model?


It is my grandmothers old S&W 38 special. From the '80s and in the original box, she never used it (she only really uses her 9mm :| )

It has the small grip on there for women right now but I plan to switch it out for the larger ones later. The best part? It is a handmedown so I didn't have to deal with any of the government's bullshit. So awesome.


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> It is my grandmothers old S&W 38 special. From the '80s and in the original box, she never used it (she only really uses her 9mm :| )
> 
> It has the small grip on there for women right now but I plan to switch it out for the larger ones later. The best part? It is a handmedown so I didn't have to deal with any of the government's bullshit. So awesome.



That is awesome. Can't wait until I can own a gun.


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That is awesome. Can't wait until I can own a gun.


If you have family out-of-state and your parents don't have a problem with it, you can always have a family member get you one and ship it to you. We used fedex overnight and didn't have a problem with it. I plan on doing the same thing for the next handgun I want, a S&W model 19 if you care to know. 

The shitty thing is I can't go to a range and shoot it until I am 21. Which is silly, the other day I went to the range because I wanted to try out some handguns, but they would not let me. I don't understand why you need to be 21 to rent a gun and use it in a range. California has some stupid laws I will tell you.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> It is my grandmothers old S&W 38 special. From the '80s and in the original box, she never used it (she only really uses her 9mm :| )
> 
> It has the small grip on there for women right now but I plan to switch it out for the larger ones later. The best part? It is a handmedown so I didn't have to deal with any of the government's bullshit. So awesome.


I don't really like 38s, but S&Ws are nice handguns.


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> If you have family out-of-state and your parents don't have a problem with it, you can always have a family member get you one and ship it to you. We used fedex overnight and didn't have a problem with it. I plan on doing the same thing for the next handgun I want, a S&W model 19 if you care to know.
> 
> The shitty thing is I can't go to a range and shoot it until I am 21. Which is silly, the other day I went to the range because I wanted to try out some handguns, but they would not let me. I don't understand why you need to be 21 to rent a gun and use it in a range. California has some stupid laws I will tell you.



Yep, don't you just love our state?

I can't exactly do the shipping thing, I'm only 16. :I


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't really like 38s, but S&Ws are nice handguns.


Well I mean it is free so you can't really go wrong with that. You have to start somewhere no?



Bando37 said:


> Yep, don't you just love our state?
> 
> I can't exactly do the shipping thing, I'm only 16. :I


Woo two more years!


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

The under 21 no handguns thing is a federal law I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

I got a hand down Remington 870


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The under 21 no handguns thing is a federal law I'm pretty sure.


I take that back then, the feds have silly laws. 

Actually no I don't, CA still has silly laws.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I take that back then, the feds have silly laws.
> 
> Actually no I don't, CA still has silly laws.


Yes it does. Having fun not having evil, scary black rifles of death?


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes it does. Having fun not having evil, scary black rifles of death?



>:[ lol, you guys can't have barrel shrouds because they are menacing!


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes it does. Having fun not having evil, scary black rifles of death?


I am having a blast. And I feel so safe as well! it is great you should totally try out the whole draconian gun law thing. I hear it is all the rage these days.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I am having a blast. And I feel so safe as well! it is great you should totally try out the whole draconian gun law thing. I hear it is all the rage these days.


Yup have fun I'll just go to the range with my AR-15 with a 90 round mag that I wish I had god damnit


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup have fun I'll just go to the range with my AR-15 with a 90 round mag that I wish I had god damnit



DO WANT.

Although have fun paying for all those rounds.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup have fun I'll just go to the range with my AR-15 with a 90 round mag that I wish I had god damnit



 BUT THAT'S AN ASSAULT RIFLE!!!!! ITS SO DANGEROUS!!!!

Sure is. So is a deer rifle. You can buy those in semi-automatic and in 06 Springfield.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> DO WANT.
> 
> Although have fun paying for all those rounds.


Too bad you're in Cali. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

I'm bored ass hell and is getting ready for bed :\


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm bored ass hell and is getting ready for bed :\


I have no idea why I'm still up.

It's like 4 AM...


----------



## Kommodore (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Too bad you're in Cali. :V


Bah, enjoy it while you can. As goes Cali so goes the US. 

:|


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Reloading your ammo is also a lot cheaper. You just gotta watch what type of powder, grain, brass length, distortion of the bullet, blah blah blah get a book.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm bored ass hell and is getting ready for bed :\


Ditto. D: Night everyone.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Ciao and don't fuck each other too hard :\


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Reloading your ammo is also a lot cheaper. You just gotta watch what type of powder, grain, brass length, distortion of the bullet, blah blah blah get a book.


My great grandpa reloads our spent casings for us, and he does a damn good job.


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Reloading your ammo is also a lot cheaper. You just gotta watch what type of powder, grain, brass length, distortion of the bullet, blah blah blah get a book.



Yeah, my uncle does his own reloads for his .40 pistol.

I should probably go to bed soon...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Night FAF. I guess I am leavin' too since the fine company is leaving.

Edit: I tired going to bed. I even logged off...but I couldn't close the damn browser! *Sobs*


----------



## Ben (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also in before lock.



Biggest understatement of the entire thread.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 1, 2010)

Am i bored? Well i am on here.
It late, tv has nothing good on anymore.
Holding off on buying new games so i can go to a con.
Almost bedtime for me, and wont be bored tommorw at least.:grin:


----------



## Taralack (May 1, 2010)

I'm bored.

I'm putting off working on my animation assignment because I'm really sick of it by now but it's due on Monday.


----------



## Xaerun (May 1, 2010)

I'm not at all bored; I'm rather enjoying myself slinging out infractions and warnings. Still looking for a few for derailment to fill my quota, though.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 1, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> I'm not at all bored; I'm rather enjoying myself slinging out infractions and warnings. Still looking for a few for derailment to fill my quota, though.


 
Now im jealous, you get to have fun. While most the rest of us have to be bored.
At least I'm making a few post and reading  some new threads to keep the boredm down


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2010)

Not really. Watching japanese people freak out in Ao Oni and posting in epic forum. So.. no..
\
Derailment belowV



Xaerun said:


> I'm not at all bored; I'm rather enjoying myself slinging out infractions and warnings. Still looking for a few for derailment to fill my quota, though.



Oh yeah try me try me, I DARE YOU

Mahahahahahaha no mod or admin can fight against my superb derailment hammer.


----------



## Chrisda4 (May 1, 2010)

People come to this forum BECAUSE they are bored.


----------



## anthroguy101 (May 1, 2010)

@OP: I'm on FAF.  Why else would I be here?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

I hope we didn't scare the OP away forever. ):


----------



## Tabasco (May 1, 2010)

I'm almost never bored.

Unlike many furries and Internet people, I am capable of entertaining myself. :3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm almost never bored.
> 
> Unlike many furries and Internet people, I am capable of entertaining myself. :3


Me too. Whenever I'm bored I take photos of different things. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> I'm not at all bored; I'm rather enjoying myself slinging out infractions and warnings. Still looking for a few for derailment to fill my quota, though.


 
w00t I'm one of his victoms...damn why isn't it that I get infractions from everyone but corto ;^;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> w00t I'm one of his victoms...damn why isn't it that I get infractions from everyone but corto ;^;


At least you're getting infractions...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> At least you're getting infractions...


 
The mods are cracking down on me, eventually I'll be gone from FAF I know it


----------



## Thatch (May 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm almost never bored.
> 
> Unlike many furries and Internet people, I am capable of entertaining myself. :3





Taren Fox said:


> Me too. Whenever I'm bored I take photos of different things. :3



I always try to entertain myself with something but get irritated and take a nap or sth.

Or go back to the internet.

I think I've got ADD or someshit.


----------



## Tycho (May 1, 2010)

Oh, awesome, another "I'm bored let's blather on about nothing in particular" thread.  10 pages long.

EDIT: Wait, does this actually have a subject after all? Holy shit.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm almost never bored.
> 
> Unlike many furries and Internet people, I am capable of entertaining myself. :3


 
I bet you can...quit flicking the bean already damn it :I


----------



## Tabasco (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I bet you can...quit flicking the bean already damn it :I



I would if you'd come help. D;


----------



## ArielMT (May 1, 2010)

Let's see...

There's Pounced...  There's IRC...  Or...  Or this place!


----------

